# Tips on west Texas?



## thresher (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi, I'll be leaving out of baton rouge this weekend to Houston, I'm basically just trying to get through Texas to new Mexico. Is heading towards albequerqe a good idea?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 23, 2022)

This info is years out of date but probably still relevant. I got stuck in ABQ for weeks. I had to walk to the edge of town by Flying Jay cuz the cops are absolute fucking assholes. It took me 2 weeks to even get a ride a short distance away. Once I got to the casino in/near the Laguna reservation however, things moved much faster and it only took me about another 3 days to get to LA. Whatever you do, do not hang around in the Land of Entrapment.

Edit: also El Paso isn't half bad, I was there around this time of year and I stayed in the shelter (it's moved since then, used to be at the shop out) cuz it kept snowing


----------



## thresher (Nov 23, 2022)

Cool! Thanks for the info friend


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Nov 25, 2022)

I lived in ABQ '06-'19 and wouldn't recommend it as a destination unless you have something solid lined up. High crime, mean cops. There are Walmart and Amazon distribution centers nearby and ABQ has a growing movie industry with a huge investment from Netflix. It's also in a beautiful location at the foot of the Sandia Mountains. If you have a place to stay, work would be fairly easy to find. Other places in NM offer more depending on what you're looking for. If you take the southern route, I live off of I-10 about 30min north of Deming, NM in the mountains. I can host for a night or two and can get you to the AZ state line if you're passing through. Further north, Santa Fe and Taos are friendlier but colder this time of year. There are lovely people and places in Texas if you know where to go. If not, get through it as fast as possible. HMU if you have any questions.


----------



## WanderLost (Nov 25, 2022)

ABQ and Belen area gets too cold during the non sunny seasons. If you're gonna go to NM maybe check out TorC (truth or consequences).


----------



## thresher (Nov 30, 2022)

NewMexicoJim said:


> I lived in ABQ '06-'19 and wouldn't recommend it as a destination unless you have something solid lined up. High crime, mean cops. There are Walmart and Amazon distribution centers nearby and ABQ has a growing movie industry with a huge investment from Netflix. It's also in a beautiful location at the foot of the Sandia Mountains. If you have a place to stay, work would be fairly easy to find. Other places in NM offer more depending on what you're looking for. If you take the southern route, I live off of I-10 about 30min north of Deming, NM in the mountains. I can host for a night or two and can get you to the AZ state line if you're passing through. Further north, Santa Fe and Taos are friendlier but colder this time of year. There are lovely people and places in Texas if you know where to go. If not, get through it as fast as possible. HMU if you have any questions.



Thank you friend, I really appreciate that because I am trying to avoid abq but didn't really know where else to head.


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 2, 2022)

I know the deal been there done that message me


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 2, 2022)

NewMexicoJim said:


> I lived in ABQ '06-'19 and wouldn't recommend it as a destination unless you have something solid lined up. High crime, mean cops. There are Walmart and Amazon distribution centers nearby and ABQ has a growing movie industry with a huge investment from Netflix. It's also in a beautiful location at the foot of the Sandia Mountains. If you have a place to stay, work would be fairly easy to find. Other places in NM offer more depending on what you're looking for. If you take the southern route, I live off of I-10 about 30min north of Deming, NM in the mountains. I can host for a night or two and can get you to the AZ state line if you're passing through. Further north, Santa Fe and Taos are friendlier but colder this time of year. There are lovely people and places in Texas if you know where to go. If not, get through it as fast as possible. HMU if you have any questions.



You are awesome.


----------



## thresher (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm in San Marcos right now, still looking for west tx tips/info


----------



## sevedemanos (Dec 10, 2022)

thresher said:


> Hi, I'll be leaving out of baton rouge this weekend to Houston, I'm basically just trying to get through Texas to new Mexico. Is heading towards albequerqe a good idea?



that all depends on a lot. it all balances on you as a person and your means. its different for everybody.
west texas is fine bro. nutcases will get sussed out pretty quick in places though. you rubber tramping, bussing??

san marcos is probable for nbds to ftw


----------



## superphoenix (Dec 12, 2022)

West Texas can be tough to hitch if you're in the wrong spot. It's where I had the most trouble when hitching the country this year. Lotta oil workers who are just driving locally. Not that they wouldn't help you if they could but they're on the clock and not going for more than a few miles. Make sure you can get rides to truck stops and such and not end up in the middle of nowhere


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 12, 2022)

20 was better for me than 10 a few times west of the 35. Good luck


----------



## Abelincoln4president2024 (Dec 15, 2022)

You can take city buses into New Mexico if you're having trouble catching a ride. On ramps in El Paso are no bueno. Cool downtown bus hub, I was on with all my gear riding with kids going to school in the morning. Stay in school kids.


----------



## croc (Dec 15, 2022)

To echo what a few folks have said, the 10 can be hard to hitch on and Texas in general can be like that, but the kick downs are THIQUE. 

Would prob be worth mentally and financially preparing to have to get a bus or two to fill in the gaps


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Dec 30, 2022)

The towns you should stop by are areas like San Angelo and ballinger. Ballinger alone as long your good to the folks there they will feed you and take you onto San Angelo .


----------

